# Husky Pup help!!



## lauren2983 (Apr 8, 2008)

_*Hi all

Ok - my boyfriend and his family have a new Husky puppy - they got her on Friday.

They live in a bungalow and her bed/cage is outside his Mums door, it is a big cage and she is not confined in it - she is quite tiny and the cage is huge enough for her to move around in.

My bf Mum is trying to get her to get used to the cage, but no luck so far, they cant let her roam around at night and sleep wherever she likes as she may chew things and wee/poo anywhere she likes! She has howled non stop and last night apparently she did it from 10 until 5am.

His Mum is now taking the week off of work to care for her and get her into a routine. I have read tips on Sibespace.com about them getting used to the crates, but I am just wondering if anyone else can help?

It seems that she is like a new born baby just getting used to a routine, and also i think she is being quite spoilt! I dont think there's been a night so far that shes slept all the way through in there as they've given up in the end and let her sleep with my bf or his mum.

Any tips? They're going crazy!!*_


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You could try putting the dog in the crate in the room with the parents . Husky,s are very pack orientated and may feel out of the pack being out of the room where they are. This i might add must only be temporary untill she has settled in, pups go from being in a pack with thier syblings to a new pack and they need time to know where they stand . I hope they did thier research about the breed as they do have a few issues that need to be addressed before it gets much older. They have a strong hunting drive and if the garden isnt secure it will dig its way out so fencing has to be sunk well below soil level . and fences high enough that they cant jump over , 6 ft is no propblem to a husky . Also they spray when they urinate . They are very strong leaders and even a young pup if it senses it can get one over on you it will , it will descide if your a competant leaded and if it thinks not it will assume that possition in the pack and thats where you may have issues. strong firm but fare leadership from the start is a must , As for the crying it will settle down try putting a light on and a ticking clock nearby or the radio left on low may help . if all else fails you could always wear ear muffs .


----------



## lauren2983 (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha thats a good idea about ear muffs! I do believe they are quite a stubborn breed as they are bred for hunting and pulling in the cold and yes they do have a 6ft fence so i dont think thats a problem.

Do u think that they have to be strict but fair with the dog when it comes to night time, i mean, shes crying so much when put in her cage i dont think she'll calm down enough to even realise there is a ticking clock there!

I was thinking maybe leave the cage in the room and sitting with her in the cage until she gets to sleep, maybe stroke her to sleep like a baby, will she get used to it this way? Or is that spoiling her?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol you dont want to start any of that !!! they need to get her to associate the crate with being somewhere good to be ,so maybe she gets fed in the crate but leave the door open . they should never use the crate as punishment either . When we got Daisy last year we introduced her to the crate by feeding her in it and letting her mooch about going inside as often as she liked but always kept the door open she had her bed n it too we praised her lots for going inside and gave her a treat ( this needs be no more than a piece of her food ) we gradually closed the door for short periods of time whils she could still see us pottering about then letting her out and giving praise , the first couple of night its hard cos they do cry and huskys do howl lol . if you keep going to her she will learn that howling gets a response and unfortunalely they dont mind if your cross or not as long as its got you to go to her she will keep doing it . A pup is a blank canvass and you teach it and mould it into what you want but it must always be done to your benefit they need to fit in with you not the other way round . You need to pend as much time as poss on crate training her as this keeps them safe and your property , we only kept Daisy in her crate at night till she could hold herself long enough to not pee in the house , we dont use it at all now . Huskys are also dogs that are best suited to cooler enviroments so oftem cental heating is too much for them and could be making her uncomfortable if she is hot so always have a drinking bowl of water in the crate too .
feel free to ask more .
Andrea


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

Storm did exactly the same the first night we had him, kept me up all night long with his howling. We kept him outside in the garage at night which was joined to the house with a conservatory, so there was only 1 door between him and the house....sounds a harsh place to keep him but it really wasn't.
I was determined to not give up and let him in the house when he was howling, so I just used to go down to him, spend a few minutes talking to him and stroking him, but 10mins or so after leaaving him again he would start howling...It was obvious he was doing it because he knew I would come and be with him again, but I couldn't leave him crying like that so kept going to him and just hoped he would get over it, and luckily he did..the next night he was fine. 
He was always kept outside at that house as we were trying to sell and move at the time so he soon got used to it as he was always either in the garden or conservatory/garage....Now at this house he has his own bed inside the house, we have a second back door at this end of the house, with a very short hallway leading up to it, this is Storms back door, which also leads..(with dog flap)..to his own part of the garden which is fenced off from the rest...










...I think it is very important that a dog feels he has his own space/area to go to, no matter how small it is. It is nice and cool in the winter there for him, and in the summer we let him use the dog flap so he can go outside in the night if it gets too warm.

I think perseverance is the answer...

Is there another place to keep the cage, near a back door. It may be cooler and more comfortable for her. I don't think that is the reason for the howling but it may help her settle in quicker.

good luck, she won't do it forever I'm sure...


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

id definately use a crate


----------



## captainjace (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Lauren,

we had the same problem with our husky puppy when we first got her. I remember the first night when we put her in her bed and then went up stairs...she howled and cried all night. For a while we ended up just taking it in turns to stay with her until she nodded off..but then 10-15 minutes later it would start again. In the end we took one of our pillows from our bed and left it in her bed. I think the pillow made her relax a little because she could smell us on it. Also try leaving a radio or tv on low volume for a couple of nights so she doesn't feel so alone. As soon as she realises that someone will come back in the morning she will be ok, I think stormandy is right and just stick with it.

good luck!


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it will be worth joining the Sibespace forum, Nigel is very knowledgeable about Sibes. 

Firstly, you should slowly build up the puppys exposure to the crate. Feed her next to it every time, then move the bowl inside the crate. She needs to know this is a good place to be. Don't try shutting the door until she's totally comfortable in there. 

Secondly, they need to be strong and ignore the howling, alert the neighbours you're training the puppy and wait it out for a night. She will very quickly learn that if she howls, she gets let out and in the bed! But she will also just as quickly learn that howling wont work, if you don't give her attention. Put the crate next to the bed so if she does howl, you can let her know you are there but you aren't getting up just yet.

Thirdly, i would say taking the week off isn't a good idea. Lots of people do this when they first get a puppy but what happens when you go back to work and the puppy is left alone wondering why it had your full attention for the first few weeks but now it doesn't. Get her used to being left for short periods, gradually increasing the time.


----------



## lin_spoon (May 27, 2009)

I need some help as i have two husky pups male & female! after their second jag my male has got the runs really bad i have phoned the vets & they said to give him chicken & rice but it has been three days now & nothing has changed!! can anyone help??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lin_spoon said:


> I need some help as i have two husky pups male & female! after their second jag my male has got the runs really bad i have phoned the vets & they said to give him chicken & rice but it has been three days now & nothing has changed!! can anyone help??


Hi, maybe start a new thread, but id suggest taking him physically to the vets. A runny tummy in a very young pup can be very dangerous.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

My neighbour has just bred huskys. She says that it is common for them to have runny poo, she has kept huskys for many years. A friend of mine had 1 of the pups who had the runs for a few days a few weeks ago. Not sure if this info is correct just passing on what she says.

When my friend brought the pup home they slept in the living room with him for 2 weeks to settle him. He now spends most of his time out on the drive wandering in and out of the garage during the night. There is an open crate in the garage for him to sleep but he prefers sleeping under the stars. He doesn't like to be indoors.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hi just reading this reminds me of the first few days with our german shepherd pup who is now 12 weeks old. We had planned for his crate to be in the lounge, first night we all got ready for bed, put him in his crate and he screamed all night and kept us all up(me, the other half and our 2 boys)!! Next night we decided to put his crate in our bedroom, when he woke up and whined we just spoke to him, without putting the light on and it was enough reassurance for him to go back to sleep. We still took him out every 3 hours to the loo, we just took him from his crate without speaking to him, put him in the garden then when he went for a wee we just said good boy then put him back into his crate and he would go back to sleep. He is now 12 weeks and is sleeping through the night, clean and dry in his crate in the lounge, we just moved his crate back into the lounge as soon as he was sleeping through the night without needing to be reassured or needing the loo.
He is very happy in his crate as soon as we switch off the TV and he knows its bed time he goes into his crate after his wee in the garden and waits for us to shut the door!! Very cute 
Good luck, just tell your boyfriend and his family that it doesn't last long if they go about it the right way.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Hi just reading this reminds me of the first few days with our german shepherd pup who is now 12 weeks old. We had planned for his crate to be in the lounge, first night we all got ready for bed, put him in his crate and he screamed all night and kept us all up(me, the other half and our 2 boys)!! Next night we decided to put his crate in our bedroom, when he woke up and whined we just spoke to him, without putting the light on and it was enough reassurance for him to go back to sleep. We still took him out every 3 hours to the loo, we just took him from his crate without speaking to him, put him in the garden then when he went for a wee we just said good boy then put him back into his crate and he would go back to sleep. He is now 12 weeks and is sleeping through the night, clean and dry in his crate in the lounge, we just moved his crate back into the lounge as soon as he was sleeping through the night without needing to be reassured or needing the loo.
> He is very happy in his crate as soon as we switch off the TV and he knows its bed time he goes into his crate after his wee in the garden and waits for us to shut the door!! Very cute
> Good luck, just tell your boyfriend and his family that it doesn't last long if they go about it the right way.


Thats a good result. We have just done the same with our 13 week old Bichon. What time is he sleeping until?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lin_spoon said:


> I need some help as i have two husky pups male & female! after their second jag my male has got the runs really bad i have phoned the vets & they said to give him chicken & rice but it has been three days now & nothing has changed!! can anyone help??


give him some natural probiotic yoghurt, lots of huskies have sensitive stomachs, also theyre very efficient with their food so dont overload their stomachs or this will give them diahorrea, if things dont improve see the vet.

what food do you usually feed?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

We put him to 'bed' at around 10.30-11pm and he doesnt get up until we do at around 6.30-7am!! Bless him he is so good and very chilled about everything, when he does go a bit mad and get out of hand we just put him in his crate with a filled kong or a chew and he settles down and it gives my 2sons a breather!!

How long does your bichon sleep for?


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

Stick with it - it will get easier trust me 

Never use the crate as a training tool though, if you put them in there as punishment they will not go in there off their own accord. Leave the door open and put some toys / treats in and give lots of praise when he does go in.

When i got my first Sibe, he cried for days but soon learnt that crying got him no where lol Then when i got my second sibe around 6 months later he did the same - ended up with a few sleepless nights but wouldn't swap them for the world lol.

now, my boys wander in and out of their cages all the time and will often sleep in there while i'm making tea - it's like their Den, just make sure it's comfortable and maybe leave a radio on somewhere or a ticking clock


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> We put him to 'bed' at around 10.30-11pm and he doesnt get up until we do at around 6.30-7am!! Bless him he is so good and very chilled about everything, when he does go a bit mad and get out of hand we just put him in his crate with a filled kong or a chew and he settles down and it gives my 2sons a breather!!
> 
> How long does your bichon sleep for?


Managed 10.30 till 6.30 last night cried to get up for a wee.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

That's good then, i spoke too soon Logan woke me up at 4am for a wee but i think it was because it was hot last night and he had had a lot to drink so i don't blame him really bless him!! :biggrin5:


----------



## colaslady (Jan 17, 2010)

Huskys are prone to sensitive tummies....... I would take to the vet to make sure that he hasnt eaten anything.... I used to give our husky a tablespoon of pro-biotic every morning. If it did anything I dont know but he sure enough loved it!


----------

